# My Brazilian Amazon adventure (many pics!)



## RS4guy (Apr 5, 2012)

Spent almost 3 weeks aong the Rio Negro and other Amazon tributaries with my GF in January. Had the time of our lives! Hoep you enjoy the pics (many of them)











Any idea to sp?




















Lichen stick?





HUGE whip scorpion























































Mama wolf with babies






























Freshly caught!






























I caught this Forest Frog




















Black bullet ant






































































Some kind of Tegu I think




























































Frog lovin'











That's all for now, some pics are sub-par, I know. Was on the move so no time for tripod/flash options. Thanks for checking them out!  :biggrin:

Josh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boatman (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 5, 2012)

Really amazing stuff. I've never seen an Avic like that, makes me drool just thinking about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VinceG (Apr 5, 2012)

Woah you saw come really great stuff over there! I'm quite jealous of you


----------



## RS4guy (Apr 5, 2012)

That avic is deemed a "monkey spider" by the natives there as it can jump, and often does up to 2 meters they say. They were fairly common, I saw about 5 webbed up in tree trunks. Thanks guys, and again, sorry for the rather bad shots, I tend to do better, but we were always on the move!


----------



## Philth (Apr 5, 2012)

Really nice stuff, That Avic is pretty sweet.  I wonder what that smaller black spider was? And whats up with the tree growing in the water, weird lol. Thanks, for sharing !
Later, Tom


----------



## RS4guy (Apr 6, 2012)

Philth said:


> Really nice stuff, That Avic is pretty sweet.  I wonder what that smaller black spider was? And whats up with the tree growing in the water, weird lol. Thanks, for sharing !
> Later, Tom


Tom, I think that small black/brown spider was a baby T sling, unknown sp.  It was perhaps a 1/2"-3/4" diameter.


----------



## satch (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow awesome pictures!!!


----------



## awolfe (Apr 7, 2012)

Great pictures, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## MaskFac3 (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like u had an awesome time thnx for sharing them awesome pics


----------



## Tcrazy (Apr 8, 2012)

breath taking pics,


----------



## MoonRaven (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Porp (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow thanks for sharing! I now REALLY want a "monkey spider"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruno (Aug 11, 2012)

the "lichen stick" is an adult female of a Prisopus species (order Phasmatodea)


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome Avicularia sp.! Never seen any with that coloration. Blue+yellow = awesome contrast! Wondering what species that was, shame those aren't in the hobby...


----------



## RS4guy (Aug 17, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Awesome Avicularia sp.! Never seen any with that coloration. Blue+yellow = awesome contrast! Wondering what species that was, shame those aren't in the hobby...


Yea it was quite stunning, I think that one was a male....



Bruno said:


> the "lichen stick" is an adult female of a Prisopus species (order Phasmatodea)


Yea I knew it was a Phasmid, just wasn't sure th actual name of it. About 2.5" long or so. Thanks!


----------



## Zman181 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!  Amazing


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Aug 17, 2012)

I am in love with the Aviculaira sp. The yellow bands really make it pop, kinda looks like a true A. metallica(joke). I wish we had these in the hobby. They are amazing.


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like an amazing trip, thanks for he pics!


----------



## ArachnoTeen (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like A.juriensis(yellow-banded pinktoe)


----------



## Akai (Aug 23, 2012)

The Amazon is such a complex ecosystem with all manner of fauna, insects and wildlife.  I couldn't imagine what memories you have of 3 weeks over there.  There's some scary stuff over there too.  lol  I've seen some documentaries of stuff that can kill you over there.  lol  My question is how many memories cards did you take down there for pics?  I'd go crazy with a camera down there.  Someday....


----------



## dactylus (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the photos!  I bet that you really did enjoy yourself.  It is kinda hard to tell but the large lizard that you mentioned might be a type of tegu looks very much like an Ameiva ameiva or some other Ameiva species.  Some of the Amieva species get very large and they are beautiful!!  Again thanks for sharing the photos!!

David


----------



## Risky (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome pics!!  Thank you for sharing.  Looks like you found lots of cool mantids.  Also, I didn't realize that Cane Toads existed in the Amazon.


----------



## lizardminion (Sep 9, 2012)

I love the amazing shots you took as much as the stunning animals you took the shots of! Really great photos. What kind of camera were you using?

I can imagine the great lengths collectors would go to obtain those animals...


----------



## Wadew (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like the trip was one to remember! Thank you for sharing the photo's

                                    -Wade


----------



## McGuiverstein (Jan 30, 2013)

lizardminion said:


> I love the amazing shots you took as much as the stunning animals you took the shots of! Really great photos. What kind of camera were you using?
> 
> I can imagine the great lengths collectors would go to obtain those animals...


I for one would do some terrible things for the mantid in the fourteenth picture from the top haha


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 1, 2013)

I would cry if I saw a blue and gold macaw in the wild. 

Also, I love that picture of the tree in the middle of the water, the colors are awesome.


----------



## Petross (Feb 2, 2013)

I envy you. Really beautiful. I want to go to amazonia sometimes


----------

